# [Urgent] Dois-je acheter l’iPhone X ?



## Dredriban (23 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je ne pensais jamais à avoir écrire ces lignes cette année. Je me lance, j’ai besoin de conseil car je suis un peu perdu et je n’ai pas le temps pour vraiment savoir ce qui est le mieux.

J’ai un iPhone 6S+ 64Go. Bien qu’attiré par l’iPhone X, je pensais attendre encore un an pour prendre le XS qui serait top top (On dit que c’est jamais bon de prendre une première série). Je pensais passer Noël tranquille et l’année 2018 avec mon 6S+.

Sauf que c’est Noël, et qui dit Noël dit famille. Et il s’avère que j’ai quelqu’un de ma famille qui souhaite changer de téléphone, et qui pense se diriger vers un iPhone. Un modèle comme le mien.

Du coup, je peux lui vendre ce dernier. Je ne vais pas en tirer une mine d’or, c’est la famille. Mais si je le vends, je me retrouve sans téléphone. Et ça me donne l’occasion d’acquérir le X. Vous me suivez ?

Et là je suis perdu. Le X me fait rêver mais j’ai peur. Je suis conscient de son prix et de ses 1100 euros, c’est un budget. Pas un choix à la légère. Et surtout j’ai dans ma tête cette idée que c’est jamais bon d’acheter une première série car tout n’est pas encore optimal et qu’il vaut mieux attendre le XS qui sera mieux et peut-être moins chère et au moins tout sera compatible. Mais j’avoue que d’un autre côté, si on attend chaque année pour avoir mieux, on ne fait rien. Je suis perdu. Pouvez-vous m’éclairer s’il vous plaît ? Bien évidemment c’est à moi de prendre la décision mais j’aimerais avoir quelques avis.

Merci !

Bonne soirée. Et de bonnes fêtes.

Ah oui, vu qu’il repart dans 3 jours, je dois savoir vite pour tout lui préparer.


----------



## robin68 (23 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Vais te donner mon avis: je suis passé d'un 6s Plus à un 7 Plus à sa sortie, et d'un 7 Plus au X lors de sa sortie.
Ben crois moi, la seule chose que je regrette, c'est d'avoir "raté" ma précommande et d'avoir attendu 3 semaines pour le recevoir.

Plus sérieusement, le seul "regret" (et je mets bien entre guillemets) que j'ai, c'est de l'avoir pris en argent car je trouve le gris sidéral moche (tout est question de gout personnel, bien entendu), et comme sur l'argent les bords sont en acier "pur", non teinté, ben il accroche assez vite les rayures, mais un petit coup de Polish, et c'est comme neuf (à ne surtout pas faire sur le gris sidéral au risque de perde la couleur noire).

Je l'ai pris en 64Gb (largement suffisant pour mon usage), j'avais le 6s+ en 64 et le 7+ en 128, et j'utilise que 25Gb, donc pour moi 64Gb c'est largement suffisant, mais cela dépend des usages de chacun.

Le X permettant de "tenir la route" au moins 3 à 4 ans, au vu de sa puissance, et de ses technologies avancées.

Donc pour moi, si tu as le budget, fonce et fais toi plaisir, tu n'auras aucun regret, tant il est plus puissant et équipé de nouvelles technologies par rapport au 6s+, Face ID étant pour moi la principale, on s'y habitue en... 30 minutes


----------



## Dredriban (23 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! Du coup pour toi, c’est un premier modèle réussi ? Je t’avoue que j’ai cette crainte d’avoir un prototype et que la version de l’an prochain soit finalisée et ait corrigé les problèmes majeurs du X ainsi que l’adaptabilité des applis. Après il est très tentant ! Ça va t’as pas trop galérer de passer d’un Plus à un format plus petit ? 

Et dernière question, si l’achat se fait, ça sera en Apple Store mode dernière minute. Du coup je risque de prendre une protection et film là-bas. La coque cuir ou silicone ? Ça protège ? Et ils vendent de bons films type verre trempé ? Ayant l’habitude de commander, je suis perdu quand c’est en boutique. XD


----------



## robin68 (23 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Du coup pour toi, c’est un premier modèle réussi ? Je t’avoue que j’ai cette crainte d’avoir un prototype et que la version de l’an prochain soit finalisée et ait corrigé les problèmes majeurs du X ainsi que l’adaptabilité des applis. Après il est très tentant ! Ça va t’as pas trop galérer de passer d’un Plus à un format plus petit ?
> 
> Et dernière question, si l’achat se fait, ça sera en Apple Store mode dernière minute. Du coup je risque de prendre une protection et film là-bas. La coque cuir ou silicone ? Ça protège ? Et ils vendent de bons films type verre trempé ? Ayant l’habitude de commander, je suis perdu quand c’est en boutique. XD



Effectivement, pour moi ce premier modèle est largement réussi: écran magnifique et sans bords, autonomie supérieure à mon 7+ qui était elle même supérieure au 6s+, de la puissance à revendre, et les 3 appareils photos sont d’une qualité exemplaire, largement meilleurs que ceux de mon ancien 7+.
Toutes les applis que j’utilise sont adaptées, à part certains jeux, mais le plus souvent il s’agit de vieux jeux même pas mis à jour en 64bit, donc de tout façons inutilisables sur iOS 11.

Le format d’écran n’est pas plus petit, qu’un Plus c’est le form-factor (taille de l’iPhone) qui est équivalent à un 6/7/8 normal.
L’écran est bien plus haut qu’un iPhone Plus, et vraiment tout légèrement plus étroit, mais honnêtement, je n’ai pas vu aucune différence, ou du moins elle est si minime que ça ne m’a pas choqué.
Pour l’encoche, si tu te poses la question, on l’oublie très vite car elle est bien intégrée à l’écran, et ne m’as jamais gêné, même dans les vidéos.

Dis-toi aussi que les défauts du X (aucun à mon niveau d’utilisation), les mises à jour le feront évoluer.

Pour la coque, je te conseille de la prendre en cuir, celle en silicone est moins agréable au toucher selon moi, et elle accroche dans les poches, j’en ai fait l’expérience avec le 6s+, du coup pour le 7+ j’en ai pris une en cuir.
Pour le film, j’ai commandé des Spigen sur Amazon, ça fait largement l’affaire.
Aussi, Belkin ayant retiré de la vente ses films pour le X, si l’Apple Store te propose un film de marque Belkin pour ton iPhone, n’achète pas, ils cassent tout seul (cf. article sur iGeneration)
Après, n’aimant pas les coques, j’ai pris une Spigen en silicone, mais 95% du temps je la retire, sauf à vélo, trop peur d’une chute.

Si tu as d’autres questions, n’hésite pas


----------



## Dredriban (23 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! C’est plutôt largement positif alors ! On a un premier modèle très bon avec des axes d’améliorations pouvant être réglé par des MàJs ! Ça me donne de plus en plus envie ! 

Du coup pour toi un X tiendra plus longtemps qu’un ancien modèle ? Je veux dire que j’ai souvent changé de modèle tous les 2 ans. Là un X tu peux tenir 3-4 ans facile ? Ou ça reste pareil ? 

Ah vraiment ? En vidéo la baisse en largeur ne t´a pas gêné ? C’est peut-être le seul point pénalisant. 

Le reste semble vraiment bon. Hormis sa fragilité qui m’amène au point suivant. En temps normal, j’aurais commandé du Spigen et un verre trempé sur Amazon mais là vu que c’est un peu précipité et la période faisant que les commandes sur le net vont être saturées et vont mettre 15 jours à arriver, je suis embêté. J’aurais aimé tout trouver en magasin du coup. 

La coque en cuir est-elle vraiment bien ? Beaucoup la critique avec son effet vieilli (Je compte prendre la noir si c’est le cas) mais protège-t-elle des petites chutes ? 

Du coup, si la Belkin fut retiré, l’Apple Store ne propose plus aucun film en vente ? Fais chier, ils auraient pu le poser j’imagine. Tu crois que je peux trouver mon bonheur à la Fnac ou je vais devoir passer par Amazon ? 

Merci !


----------



## robin68 (23 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! C’est plutôt largement positif alors ! On a un premier modèle très bon avec des axes d’améliorations pouvant être réglé par des MàJs ! Ça me donne de plus en plus envie !
> 
> Du coup pour toi un X tiendra plus longtemps qu’un ancien modèle ? Je veux dire que j’ai souvent changé de modèle tous les 2 ans. Là un X tu peux tenir 3-4 ans facile ? Ou ça reste pareil ?
> 
> ...




Oui, pour moi, il pourra tenir largement 4 ans, même si je change tous les ans, j'arrive jamais à résister...
A titre de comparaison, et même si c'est théorique, le CPU du MBP 2016 15" en version de base (6700HQ) est seulement 10% plus performant que celui de cet iPhone, c'est dire à quel point le X est rapide.
Et même si certains diront que les benchmarks ne servent à rien je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord, on est près de 80% plus performant qu'un 7+, alors qu'à sa sortie, et même encore cette année, le 7+ ne se fait devancer par aucun smartphone ou presque en puissance brute.

La largeur en vidéo ne m'a jamais gêné, même si j'en regarde très peu pour juger. Ça devient très vite naturel cet écran allongé, j'en trouve même le 7+ "jouet" avec ses énormes bordures.

Pour les commandes, dans ma ville (Colmar 68) en tout cas, j'ai même été livré hier pour une commande passé deux jours avant avec Prime, donc si t'as aucun problème de ce coté, c'est à toi de voir.

Pour la coque en cuir, honnêtement, je ne l'ai gardée sur mon iPhone que 2 semaines, je suis vite retourné à un iPhone sans rien, j'ai vraiment un blocage avec les coques, donc je ne peux pas juger de sa qualité, mais le cuir, ça se "patine" (c'est quand même mieux que de dire qu'il s'abîme, non ? ")
Perso, je trouve dommage de mettre une coque sur un iPhone, mais il vaut protéger son téléphone, surtout en verre, je te l'accorde.

De ce que j'ai compris, les Apple Store n'ont plus rien pour les X, mais rien ne t'empêche de laisser le film d'usine dessus provisoirement, le temps d'en recevoir un commandé sur Internet, par exemple, c'est ce que j'ai moi-même fait
Et comme tu l'as dit, ils ont évidemment des machines de pose pour les films qu'ils vendent


----------



## Dredriban (23 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! 

C’est clair que c’est une belle machine au vu des stats ! :O Je suis surpris. Au final, tous les avis sont très positifs. Pourtant un premier modèle comme ça, c’est plutôt rare. On a plus tendance à attendre la version suivante qui achève vraiment le produit. Là c’est tout bon et c’est vraiment surprenant ! 

Bon ça me rassure si cette perte en largeur n’est pas significative. 

Est-ce que tu pourrais me conseiller une coque et un verre trempé sur Amazon s’il te plaît ? Genre une bonne coque, esthétique, qui protège bien. Là j’avais une Spigen sur mon 6S+ avec les bords noirs et le derrière avec vitre transparente pour 10 euros et j’en suis pleinement satisfait. Idem pour le verre trempé. Comme ça je peux checker les délais ! 

Le cuir est beau. Mais j’ai peur de la longévité de sa protection et surtout à l’inverse d’une coque en plastique, tu ne peux pas la mouiller. Genre t’as les mains un peu grasse, tu ne peux pas humidifier pour rendre ça plus lisse. Ça me fait un peu peur. Ils ont la machine pour poser mais plus aucun film pour le X du coup ? :O 

Merci en tout cas ! Je sais que tu n’es pas fan avec coque mais j’aimerais avoir une bonne protection si tu en connais une ! 

Les délais semblent raisonnables. Spigen proposent également des verres trempés. Mais ils ont 4-5 sorte de coque. Pas mal en silicone. Est-ce que ça fait la même merde dans la poche avec les poussières ?  Du coup à voir laquelle est la mieux ! Les prix me vont !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> C’est clair que c’est une belle machine au vu des stats ! :O Je suis surpris. Au final, tous les avis sont très positifs. Pourtant un premier modèle comme ça, c’est plutôt rare. On a plus tendance à attendre la version suivante qui achève vraiment le produit. Là c’est tout bon et c’est vraiment surprenant !
> 
> ...





Dredriban a dit:


> Les délais semblent raisonnables. Spigen proposent également des verres trempés. Mais ils ont 4-5 sorte de coque. Pas mal en silicone. Est-ce que ça fait la même merde dans la poche avec les poussières ?  Du coup à voir laquelle est la mieux ! Les prix me vont !



Alors pour la coque j’ai acheté celle-là pour mon X: Coque iPhone X, Spigen® [Liquid Crystal] Ultra Fine TPU Silicone [Crystal Clear] Transparent / Adhérence Parfaite / Anti-trace Souple Coque pour Apple iPhone X (2017) - (057CS22118) https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B074CN96GL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_O7TpAbGFSHX2N

Et pour le verre: Spigen 2Pack Protection ecran iPhone X, Easy-Install Kit, Verre Trempé iPhone X, Extreme Résistant aux rayures, Vitre iPhone X, Ultra Claire, Film protection iPhone X, Film iPhone 10 (057GL22565) https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B075R3MWHC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_SbUpAbEC39F8W

Le verre est résistant, (pour la petite histoire, j’avais fait tomber mon 7+ à hauteur de torse parterre, il est tombé, le verre Spigen à eu un mini impact, mais comme l’iPhone était tombé sur un coin et donc la où il n’y a pas de film et qu’il était sans coque, l’ecran du téléphone s’est quand même fissuré: donc un bon point pour le film qui était resté quasiment intact, mais iPhone cassé puisqu’il était sans coque, et en plus, il a avait deux semaines, et revenait neuf de mon assurance suite à.. une casse de l’écran...)
Mais n’étant pas vraiment soigneux comme il y a un verre sur l’écran du X, je pose tout le temps mon iPhone sur l’écran, donc le verre est déjà pas mal rayé, et une raye très profonde s’est transformée en fissure, mais en utilisation « normale » et dans une coque, tu n’auras aucun problème.
Pour la coque, elle est résistante, souple, et transparente, donc je te la conseille

C’est le défaut du cuir, pas d’eau, donc cela t’empêcherai d’utiliser ton iPhone sous la pluie ou dans l’eau (testé et approuvé, le X résiste immergé sous l’eau )

C’est ça, y a la machine mais pas de films !

Pas de soucis, si tu as besoin d’autres renseignements, demande, ça fait toujours plaisir d’aider


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! Je note ça ! C’est con comme question mais qu’est-ce qui t’a fait trancher pour la Spigen ? Je veux dire pourquoi ce modèle est pas la Ultra Hybrid par-exemple ?  Il en propose 5 de modèles et choisir semble compliqué. XD

Mais c’est du silicone ce modèle ? Je veux dire ça veut dire que dans la poche ça va raper et ramener toutes les poussières ? (Critiques faites sur la coque silicone d’Apple) ou c’est un autre truc ? Là elle est totalement transparente donc ne dénature pas c’est ça ? 

Nickel pour les verres ! Du coup sans machine t’as une astuce ? J’avais bien réussi à poser celui du 6S+, sans bulle qui plus est, mais là ...  

Merci !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Je note ça ! C’est con comme question mais qu’est-ce qui t’a fait trancher pour la Spigen ? Je veux dire pourquoi ce modèle est pas la Ultra Hybrid par-exemple ?  Il en propose 5 de modèles et choisir semble compliqué. XD
> 
> Mais c’est du silicone ce modèle ? Je veux dire ça veut dire que dans la poche ça va raper et ramener toutes les poussières ? (Critiques faites sur la coque silicone d’Apple) ou c’est un autre truc ? Là elle est totalement transparente donc ne dénature pas c’est ça ?
> 
> ...



Tu parles du verre ?
Comme je l’ai dit avant, même si mon 7+ avait cassé, le verre n’avait rien, et il était tombé sur un coin pas protégé, donc j’ai repris des Spigen, et je suis pas déçu.
Et puis, ce serait arrivé avec n’importe quel verre, puisque aucun verre ne couvre les coins

Pour la coque, j’ai choisi celle-là car c’est du silicone mais qui accroche pas, il est lisse, donc glisse parfaitement dans la poche, sans ramener les poussières avec le téléphone
Exact, elle est transparente, c’est pour cela que je l’ai choisie, autant profiter du design de son téléphone

Pour la pose, il faut un écran clean, et pour enlever les dernières poussières qui se mettront le temps qui tu enlèves le plastique qui protège la « colle » du film, souffle simplement, je pose tous les verres comme ça


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci des réponses rapides ! 

Je parlais de la coque. J’ai vu que sur Amazon Spigen proposait 4-5 coques pour le X. Celle que tu m’as conseillé et d’autres comme la « Ultra Hybrid ». Et je me demandais donc pourquoi celle-ci et pas une autre !  

Ah c’est du silicone sans tous ses désavanatages et le tout transparent ! C’est magique ! 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas ! J’ai toutes les données en main ! C’est noté pour le verre. C’est ultra technique ! 

Si je change, pour optimiser le tout, tu transfères tout via une sauvegarde sur l’ordinateur via iTunes ? Et l’autre juste à restorer ? 

Merci !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci des réponses rapides !
> 
> Je parlais de la coque. J’ai vu que sur Amazon Spigen proposait 4-5 coques pour le X. Celle que tu m’as conseillé et d’autres comme la « Ultra Hybrid ». Et je me demandais donc pourquoi celle-ci et pas une autre !
> 
> ...



En fait, le terme officiel est « TPU », mais alors, me demande pas ce que c'est

En gros, le verre et la coque, c’est le combo gagnant pour garder son iPhone intact, le verre seul, ça protège tant que ça tombe pas sur un coin, puisque sur les coins, y a pas de verre

Pour restaurer ta sauvegarde, passes par iTunes en chiffrant la sauvegarde de ton 6s Plus, pour conserver tes données Santé et les mots de passe enregistrés (sur Internet, et les mots de passe des différents réseaux Wi-Fi auxquels tu t’es connecté), puis ensuite, connecte ton X neuf à ton ordinateur, mais avant, insère ta carte SIM dedans et tape ton code PIN.

Aussi, pour préserver la batterie, charge le à 100% lors de la réception, en le laissant branché à ton ordi par exemple, puis ensuite décharge-le à 0%, jusqu'a ce qu'il s'éteigne, puis recharge-le à nouveau.
Ça peut paraitre bête comme astuce, mais mes batteries dont je prend soin comme ça ont toutes durées plus longtemps que celles de mon frère, qui sont mortes avant les miennes, et dont il à une utilisation archaïque lors de la première charge

Je te conseille de lire cet article: https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2017/09/comment-bien-etalonner-la-batterie-de-vos-appareils-101375


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci. 

Et du coup cette matière pour la coque reste parfaitement en place ? Je m’explique. Le silicone c’est souvent « élastique » et à force d’enlever-remettre dans la poche, il est possible que la coque se déforme légèrement, s’agrandisse légèrement et que l’iPhone soit moins maintenu (Genre une époque ça m’avait fait ça avec la coque GameBoy ) là c’est bon ? 

Yep. Approuvé et testé sur le 6S+ ! 

Je peux la chiffrer que maintenant et tout ou pas ? Je crois que c’est déjà fait mais j’ai un doute. 

Donc 1) Brancher, saver et chiffrer 6S+. 2) Mettre Sim dans l’autre et allumé. 3) Brancher l’autre. 4) Charger totalement. 5) Décharger totalement. 6) Recharger totalement. 

On est d’accord les iPhone plus ils sont branchés moins ils utilisent de cycle ? Je veux dire sur mon 6S+, hormis quand c’est les cours, il est systématiquement branché sur secteur pourtant après 2 ans, cela ne lui empêche pas d’avoir une batterie assez gourmande (Je faisais une décharge totale mensuelle. J’ai toujours fait secteur dès que possible + une décharge totale mensuelle) et pourtant ...

En tout cas merci beaucoup !


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Ah et un verre trempé comme ça dispo avec toutes les coques ? https://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B0776VF8HM/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3U75F3KPU4X2K&psc=1

Ah et last question : La coque fonctionne-t-elle avec la recharge sans fil ? Et j’ai vu que sur Amazon il y avait des bornes à moins de 20 euros, tu utilises/préconises une telle borne ? Si oui laquelle ! Merci !

Bon voilà, c'est acté. J'ai commandé la coque que tu m'as conseillé et le film que j'ai mis dans le message avant (Car tout est livrable ce soir). Je vais aller acheter l'iPhone X dans la journée. J'espère avoir bien fait. Tant pour le téléphone que pour les accessoires. J'attends juste ton retour sur les précautions à suivre sur la batterie et le reste ! Merci !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Et du coup cette matière pour la coque reste parfaitement en place ? Je m’explique. Le silicone c’est souvent « élastique » et à force d’enlever-remettre dans la poche, il est possible que la coque se déforme légèrement, s’agrandisse légèrement et que l’iPhone soit moins maintenu (Genre une époque ça m’avait fait ça avec la coque GameBoy ) là c’est bon ?
> 
> ...





Dredriban a dit:


> Ah et un verre trempé comme ça dispo avec toutes les coques ? https://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B0776VF8HM/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3U75F3KPU4X2K&psc=1
> 
> Ah et last question : La coque fonctionne-t-elle avec la recharge sans fil ? Et j’ai vu que sur Amazon il y avait des bornes à moins de 20 euros, tu utilises/préconises une telle borne ? Si oui laquelle ! Merci !
> 
> Bon voilà, c'est acté. J'ai commandé la coque que tu m'as conseillé et le film que j'ai mis dans le message avant (Car tout est livrable ce soir). Je vais aller acheter l'iPhone X dans la journée. J'espère avoir bien fait. Tant pour le téléphone que pour les accessoires. J'attends juste ton retour sur les précautions à suivre sur la batterie et le reste ! Merci !



Oui oui, l’iPhone restera bien dans la coque, c’est assez dur comme matière, et tu ne l’enlèvera pas exprès cette coque

Tu peux chiffrer quand tu veux, mais fais juste une dernière sauvegarde quand tu as le X, pour avoir tes dernières données par exemple, comme les messages

Oui pour la configuration du X, tu fais ce que tu as dit, c’est tout bon

Je le charge uniquement le soir, jamais vraiment la journée, sauf si je termine tard
Mais après plus ils sont branchés, mieux c’est pour la batterie

Pour le verre que tu as acheté, c’est encore mieux puisque t’as un « guide » qui te permets de le coller au millimètre près, donc il sera bien aligné

Oui, même les coques très épaisses sont compatibles sans fil, mais plus il y a d’épaisseur entre la borne et l’iPhone, moins cela chargera vite.
Et aussi, dans la coque l’iPhone chauffe quand même pas mal, donc je la retire quand il est sur son socle de recharge.
Perso j’ai une vieille station de charge sans fil Samsung qui trainait, elle fait bien le taf et délivre 6w, même si l’iPhone n’en prend que 3 ou 4, mais elle est plus vendue.
N’oublie pas que la recharge sans fil est très lente, et l’iPhone mettra près de 5 heures à se charger.
Comme Apple vend des socles sur son site, je te conseille de l’acheter là-bas, ceux vendus sur Amazon ne chargeront jamais l’iPhone aussi rapidement que ceux de Belkin ou Mophie. Alors certes ils sont chers, mais on est sûrs de là qualités des composants utilisés, étant donné qu’ils sont vendus par Apple.
Tu les trouveras normalement en boutique, mais voici les liens:
Chargeur à induction Boost Up de Belkin
https://store.apple.com/xc/product/HL802Z/A

Base de chargement sans fil mophie
https://store.apple.com/xc/product/HL812Z/A

Je suis sûr que tu ne regretteras pas ton X, le bond sera énorme venant d’un 6s Plus !
Et donne-moi des nouvelles, de comment tu trouves ton iPhone !


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! Le X est acheté. Les coques commandées. Logiquement livrés ce soir. Je m’occuperai dans la journée de tout basculer ! 

Du coup ça te demande pour chiffrer, j’ai un doute sur le process ? Et je fais ensuite ce que tu m’as dit ! 

Du coup théoriquement plus tu es branché, mieux c’est ? Je dois être l’un des rares qui est 3/4 du temps branché (Genre le WE il est H24 branché) et une décharge totale par mois et pourtant après 2 ans, bah la batterie se consumme vite et tient difficilement une journée. 

Ainsi le X, en soit, en terme de composants, à tout pour se garder plus qu’un 6S+ par-exemple en terme de durabilité ? 

Donc c’est censé être plus simple à poser ce verre ? Je sens que je vais galérer. Et hâte de voir le rendu de coque si elle ne se déforme pas alors ! 

Merci l’ami ! Passe de bonnes fêtes !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Le X est acheté. Les coques commandées. Logiquement livrés ce soir. Je m’occuperai dans la journée de tout basculer !
> 
> Du coup ça te demande pour chiffrer, j’ai un doute sur le process ? Et je fais ensuite ce que tu m’as dit !
> 
> ...



Le chiffrement c’est juste une case à cocher dans iTunes

Le laisser brancher n’est pas forcément bon, utilise le normalement ne te prends pas la tête pour la batterie
J’avais un vieux 6 qui avait deux ans, la batterie aussi était était morte, pourtant il était utilisé avec soin, mais un replacement et hop, performances comme au premier jour

Oh oui largement, mais je te rassure, t’auras sûrement envie de changer avant 4 ans
Dis toi que dans mon entourage, beaucoup ont des 5s et des 6, ben ils sont encore fluides sous la dernière version d’iOS 11, et ces téléphones ont 3-4 ans

J’ai eu une fois un verre comme ça, été le guide (bleu) te permet de bien le poser sans soucis, mais si il y à un est poussière, elle sera quand même là, donc faut juste bien nettoyer ton écran

De rien, y a pas de soucis
Et passes toi aussi de belles fêtes !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Au fait, quelle capacité et couleur as-tu choisi ?


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

J’ai choisi 64 Go en Gris !  

Merci beaucoup de tous tes précieux conseils. Tout l’aprèm’ si je l’utilise je laisserai le film de base dessus, je détester l’utiliser à nu et mettre des traces de doigts ! 

Ok merci ! Donc du coup c’est du bon matos avec de bons équipements ! Je suis curieux de voir ça. Je te tiens au jus pour la sauvegarde ! 

Par-contre sûr ? Pas besoin de se prendre la tête ? Genre quand t’es chez toi pas besoin qu’il soit systématiquement branché ? Parce que là chez moi = branché de crainte d’utiliser mes cycles mais au final le résultat semble quand même en baisse après 2 ans. 

Encore merci ! T’es au top !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Bon choix si le gris te plait ! Surtout qu'à ce que j'ai vu, les tranches sont aussi noires, de telle sorte qu'on ai l'impression d'avoir un seul bloc de verre

Je fais aussi la même chose, comme ça l'écran reste propre pour la pose du verre, c'est le mieux encore

Je me prends pas vraiment la tête avec mes batteries, mais je respecte la règle du premier cycle (recharge à 100%, décharge jusqu'a l'arrêt de l'iPhone, recharge à 100%) lors du déballage, et un cycle complet par mois voire tous les mois et demi.
Chez moi il est parfois posé sur son socle à induction, mais c'est quand une longue journée est prévue, ou alors que je joue beaucoup, GRID est très consommateur de batterie par exemple, mais à l'inverse, le partage de connexion consomme assez peu sur celui-là, à mon grand étonnement.
Je rentre le soir des cours avec encore entre 50% et 60% de batterie sur le X, avec le 6s Plus je rentrais avec 15% à 30% et avec le 7 Plus, entre 20 et 35%, jamais plus, pour la même utilisation à chaque fois, et je n'étais jamais en mode économie d'énergie
En gros le 6s Plus et le 7 Plus avaient à peu près la même autonomie, à quelques % près

Si tu veux, achète le livre d'Anthony: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/book/au...-iphone-votre-ipad-et-votre/id966884525?mt=11

De rien, pas de problème !


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! 

Yep l’élégance du noir ahaha ! Yep je vais faire ça ! En attendant que les coques arrivent ! 

Je vais tenter ta règle. Bah au final, pour avoir respecté scrupuleusement l’économie des cycles, ce n’est pas payant. Genre là je suis allé l’acheter l’iPhone à 11h. Il était à 100% le 6S+. Juste à surveiller si mon colis était en transit et répondre aux messages ici, je suis déjà à 40% à 14h45. Le matin juste écouter ma musique dans le train je passe de 100 à 80% en 45 minutes de trajet. 

Après c’est biaisé là non car la batterie est forcément mieux au début qu’après 2 ans, non ? 

Merci pour la référence !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Yep l’élégance du noir ahaha ! Yep je vais faire ça ! En attendant que les coques arrivent !
> 
> ...




Pour 20 minutes de musique sur des AirPods (donc bluetooth), je perd pas 1% de batterie sur le trajet du matin

Pour la batterie de ton 6s Plus, lis ça: https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2017/12/...ete-de-la-batterie-confirmee-sur-iphone-6s-et
Ça: http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2017/12/i...rmances-reduites-avec-des-batteries-anciennes
Ça: http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2017/12/jai-accelere-un-iphone-6s-plus-avec-une-nouvelle-batterie-102440

Tu vas comprendre beaucoup de choses sur la batterie de ton iPhone 

Et pour le livre, il est vraiment excellent, je te conseille vraiment de le lire


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! Je comprends mieux ! Mais du coup, on ne saura que dans quelques mois si c'est la même chose pour le X ? Ou à priori, la méthode économie de cycle, préserve au mieux le X ? Tu crois que c'est significatif cette psychose du secteur ? xD Je veux dire est-ce que sur le long-terme 2-4 ans, le fait de brancher systématiquement son iPhone quand on est à la maison vs. le brancher qu'en cas de besoin quand on est à la maison/la nuit la différence se sent ou pas ?


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Je comprends mieux ! Mais du coup, on ne saura que dans quelques mois si c'est la même chose pour le X ? Ou à priori, la méthode économie de cycle, préserve au mieux le X ? Tu crois que c'est significatif cette psychose du secteur ? xD Je veux dire est-ce que sur le long-terme 2-4 ans, le fait de brancher systématiquement son iPhone quand on est à la maison vs. le brancher qu'en cas de besoin quand on est à la maison/la nuit la différence se sent ou pas ?



Ça sera appliqué à tout iPhone dont la batterie faiblit.
Le 6s de mon père, 230 cycles et 87 ou 90% de capacité restante, pour un déballage le 09/07/2016, ben il est déjà lent, c’est vraiment aléatoire ce système de bridage je crois...
Le laisser brancher ne changera que peu de choses à mon avis, mais je ne suis expert, j’ai toujours eu une utilisation normale de la batterie, et j’ai jamais eu à me plaindre pesonnellement

Je le branche la nuit de minuit à 9h en semaine, et de 1h à 10/11h le week-end, et c’est du non stop, et mes batteries n’ont jamais été dégradées à cause de ça 
Après, tout dépend de l’avis de chacun, le mieux est de faire naturellement, de ne pas se creuser la tête pour ça
De toutes façons, dis-toi que tout iPhone sera bridé au bout de 2 ans, à 2 ans et délai en fonction de l’utilisation, c’est inévitable à cause du système d’Apple


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Ok merci ! Donc au final, c'est insignifiant sachant que la baisse sera là ! Du coup, je ne suis pas obligé de me prendre la tête à me dire "Vite le secteuuuur" quand je suis chez moi !  Et je peux le prendre sans pression ! Mais du coup si chez soit, le seuil limite c'est les 20% ? Ou avant ? Je veux dire, outre quand on fait la décharge totale mensuelle quand on est chez soit en utilisation no brain, tu préconises à partir de quel pourcentage de quand même brancher ?


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Premiers retours après utilisation juste pour balancer ma sauvegarde et me reconnecter partout !  

- La taille est parfaite, il est vraiment classe MAIS je trouve qu'on est vraiment limité en largeur notamment pour taper un message ou écrire, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donnera quand je taperai des pavés sur le téléphone.  

- J'ai entendu dire que quand on active les notifications sans aperçu sur l'écran verrouillé et qu'on les regarde Face ID permet d'avoir l'aperçu ? C'est vrai ou faut activer quelque chose ? 

- Et sur le multi-tâche un moyen de ferme toutes les fenêtres ou pas ? 

Voilà pour l'instant mon micro-rendu en attendant que toutes mes apps se mettent ! xD


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Ok merci ! Donc au final, c'est insignifiant sachant que la baisse sera là ! Du coup, je ne suis pas obligé de me prendre la tête à me dire "Vite le secteuuuur" quand je suis chez moi !  Et je peux le prendre sans pression ! Mais du coup si chez soit, le seuil limite c'est les 20% ? Ou avant ? Je veux dire, outre quand on fait la décharge totale mensuelle quand on est chez soit en utilisation no brain, tu préconises à partir de quel pourcentage de quand même brancher ?



Branche le quand tu en as besoin, ça peut être à 10% comme à 3%, de toute façons les batteries ne sont jamais au niveau indiqué par iOS, il y a toujours une marge de sécurité



Dredriban a dit:


> Premiers retours après utilisation juste pour balancer ma sauvegarde et me reconnecter partout !
> 
> - La taille est parfaite, il est vraiment classe MAIS je trouve qu'on est vraiment limité en largeur notamment pour taper un message ou écrire, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donnera quand je taperai des pavés sur le téléphone.
> 
> ...



Tu trouves une grande différence de largeur ? Parce que moi rien j’ai rien ressenti, après sur Snap et Insta on voit pas vraiment la différence ^^

Les notifications qui s’affichent uniquement quand tu est reconnu par Face ID sont activées par défaut, si tu veux désactiver c’est dans Réglages —> Notifications —> Afficher les aperçus.
C’est par défaut sur « Si déverrouillé », elles s’afficheront que quand Face ID t’aura reconnu

Pour le multitâche, regarde ce lien : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208204
Il suffit en fait de glisser de bas en haut, maintenir ton doigt au milieu de l’écran jusqu’à ce que l’iPhone vibre et t’affiche les applications ouvertes


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! Voilà coque et film posés ! Ça rend bien ! Bah quand je tape un message comme là, je suis légèrement plus étroit ! Après on s’y habitue ! 

Mode décharge totale activée ! 

Yep je sais pour le multi-tâches, je parlais pour supprimer toutes les fenêtres en arrière fond d’un coup. Au lieu de faire une par une en appuyant dessus et levant. Possible ou pas ? 

Par-contre j’ai un doute pour cette fonction de fou pour le Face ID en notification. Quand mon iPhone est en veille et qu’il vibre, donc sur l écran verrouilé ça le fait ? Ou ça le fait uniquement quand t’utilises ton iPhone et que tu reçois un message ? Parce que là ni l’un ni l’autre ne me donne d’aperçu. Dois-je cocher quelque chose sur les notifs des applis ? 

Bon petit pavé tapé presque sans douleur !


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Ah et aussi je crois que j’ai un soucis de notifs. Genre quand je reçois un mail, un whats app ou autre ça me met juste « Notifications » sur l’écran verrouillé et pas le destinataire du message ou quoi. J’ai du mal à capter ça. XD

Hum. Le verre trempé semble bien posé mais étrangement j’ai l’impression que des petites poussières viennent se glisser au fur et à mesure dans certains coins comme si ça rentrait. Normal ? Grave ? XD


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Voilà coque et film posés ! Ça rend bien ! Bah quand je tape un message comme là, je suis légèrement plus étroit ! Après on s’y habitue !
> 
> Mode décharge totale activée !
> 
> ...



Non, impossible de tout supprimer d’un coup, et c’est bien dommage

En gros, quand tu reçois une notification, elle apparaît sans en dévoiler le contenu. Ensuite, quand Face ID t’as détecté, le contenu s’affiche, regarde cette vidéo pour comprendre: https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2017/10/...ications-de-liphone-x-ne-montrent-rien-101780


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Ah et aussi je crois que j’ai un soucis de notifs. Genre quand je reçois un mail, un whats app ou autre ça me met juste « Notifications » sur l’écran verrouillé et pas le destinataire du message ou quoi. J’ai du mal à capter ça. XD



Non c’est pas un problème, c’est juste que Face ID as pas encore détecté ton visage, regarde le message d’avant que j’ai posté

Pour les poussières, j’en ai aussi, mais juste dans les coins, pas en-dessous, ça reste sur le bord du film


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci. Mais du coup ça le fait quand je suis sur l’écran verrouillé donc quand je suis en veille ou quand je suis en action genre en train de jouer ? J’ai juste à mettre « Activer si déverouiller » ? Parce que même en mettant « Toujours » rien de rien. XD C’est génial cette fonction mais je n’y arrive pas. 

Yep une s’est glissée vers les cornes du diable et une autre vers un bord du coup c’est normal qu’au niveau des coins ça se glisse ? 

Réveillonne-bien ! D’ici demain j’aurais compris l’aperçu !


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Pourtant le cadenas s’ouvre bien. Et pas d’aperçu.


----------



## lolipale (24 Décembre 2017)

Pas d'iphone X pour moi !
La banque m'a refusé le prêt


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci. Mais du coup ça le fait quand je suis sur l’écran verrouillé donc quand je suis en veille ou quand je suis en action genre en train de jouer ? J’ai juste à mettre « Activer si déverouiller » ? Parce que même en mettant « Toujours » rien de rien. XD C’est génial cette fonction mais je n’y arrive pas.
> 
> Yep une s’est glissée vers les cornes du diable et une autre vers un bord du coup c’est normal qu’au niveau des coins ça se glisse ?
> 
> Réveillonne-bien ! D’ici demain j’aurais compris l’aperçu !





Dredriban a dit:


> Pourtant le cadenas s’ouvre bien. Et pas d’aperçu.



Les poussières j’en ai aussi chez mo
Es-tu sûr que ton iPhone est configuré sur « Si déverrouillé » ?
Tu as regardé la vidéo pour bien comprendre le principe ?

Toi aussi, et fêtes bien, mais moi je bosse ce soir ^^


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Regarde cette capture d’écran: à gauche l’iPhone est verrouillé et n’affiche pas le contenu, et le cadenas est fermé.
A gauche Face ID a reconnu l’utilisateur et affiche maintenant le contenu, et le cadenas est ouverts


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Okay mais non.  Du coup quand il ne me reconnaît pas il marque « Notifications ». Et quand il me reconnaît ça me donne uniquement le destinataire mais cela ne me donne pas le message. Est-ce normal ? :O

Merci ! Bosse bien alors l’ami !


----------



## Bart94 (24 Décembre 2017)

Est-il possible de ne pas afficher le contenu même l’issue Face ID t’a identifié ?


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Okay mais non.  Du coup quand il ne me reconnaît pas il marque « Notifications ». Et quand il me reconnaît ça me donne uniquement le destinataire mais cela ne me donne pas le message. Est-ce normal ? :O
> 
> Merci ! Bosse bien alors l’ami !



Non c’est pas normal, il devrait te montrer le message, pas uniquement le destinataire
Il doit s’agir d’un réglage précédent que tu avais sur ton 6s Plus.
A titre d’exemple, voici les réglages que j’ai pour les messages, ce sont ceux par défaut, et qui permettent d’avoir un aperçu seulement s’il est déverrouillé
Et bien sûr, il faut avoir sélectionné « Si déverrouillé » dans l’aperçu des notifications 

Merci ^^


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Bart94 a dit:


> Est-il possible de ne pas afficher le contenu même l’issue Face ID t’a identifié ?



Oui c’est possible, suffit de sélectionner « Jamais » dans Réglages —> Notifications 
Regarde la capture ci-jointe


----------



## Dredriban (24 Décembre 2017)

Merci l’ami ! On avance ! Je n’avais pas le bon réglage pour Messages maintenant ça marche. Mais pour WhatsApp, les réglages sont bons et cela ne m’affiche que le destinataire et pas le message. Étrange ?

Ah je crois que pour Whatsapp faut aller directement dans l’appli. Parce sûavant tu disais non à l’aperçu pour pas qu’on tombe dessus maintenant mais si maintenant ça le fait que si t’as l’id c’est bon !


----------



## robin68 (24 Décembre 2017)

Je n’ai pas ton dernier message qui apparaît dans le fil du sujet, mais j’ai reçu par mail, donc je répond au message ci-dessus.

Édit: après avoir posté mon message, le tiens est apparu 

Les régales par défaut proposés sont dans les captures d’écran ci-jointe.
La première est une capture d’écran des Réglages de notifications de l’iPhone (donc dans Réglages —> Notifications)

Et la deuxième, il s’agit des préférences WhatsApp (directement dans l’application WhatsApp elle-même) de notifications. C’est dans la section Réglages tout en bas à droite dans WhatsApp, puis Notifications, juste en-dessous de « Compte » et « Disc. »

Regarde si tout correspond à ça, et normalement ça devrait fonctionner


----------



## Dredriban (25 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! C’était bien ça ! Tour est bon pour moi ! (Hormis cette petite poussière qui s’est glissée en dessous de la corne du diable qui fait comme un petit cheveux mais bon ). 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour tous tes conseils et recommendations. Au fait, on lit  beaucoup sur internet que les coques spigen rayent c’est vrai ? 

Oh fuck je suis en train de t’écrire et je vois qu’une autre petite poussière type cheveux s’est glissée au niveau de la touche espace. Je n’y comprends rien. Je te jure que quand on a posé le verre, l’écran était nickel et il n’y avait aucune de ces poussières/petits cheveux. Comment peuvent-elles se glisser une fois le verre bien collé ? C’est vrai que la matière du verre les attire et il y en a souvent dessus mais glisser en dessous ...  

Je ferai quelques retours après utilisation poussée. Merci à toi et joyeux Noël !


----------



## Dredriban (25 Décembre 2017)

Bon voilà c’est pas ultra visible en photo mais est-ce que tu remarques cette sorte de poil qui s’est mis en dessous ? J’ai peur que ça se glisse de plus en plus en dessous, la matière les attire. Je psychote un peu pour rien j’avoue. Grave docteur ?


----------



## Bart94 (25 Décembre 2017)

Je ne vois pas

Je pense que tu devrais retirer cette vitre de protection.
Si une poussière ou un poil sont dessous, ton écran va être griffé.
Et attendre les nouveaux films Belkins posés en Applestore.
Idem si tu utilises une coque plastique ou silicone, je te conseille une coque apple, le revêtement intérieur protège des rayures.
Ou l’étui folio Apple qui protégera le dos et l’écran.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2017)

Dredriban a dit:


> Bon voilà c’est pas ultra visible en photo mais est-ce que tu remarques cette sorte de poil qui s’est mis en dessous ? J’ai peur que ça se glisse de plus en plus en dessous, la matière les attire. Je psychote un peu pour rien j’avoue. Grave docteur ?



C'est juste un poiil sous la protection , vous avez juste a le retirer


----------



## Dredriban (25 Décembre 2017)

Merci ! Apparemment les coques Apples ne protègent pas des mieux ! La Spigen semble avoir de bonnes critiques. Elle raye l’iPhone ? 

Mais la question c’est comment ces poils s’y sont mis ? Je suis sûr qu’ils n’étaient pas quand la vitre fut posée. C’est possible que ça se glisse dedans ? Ça se retire et se recolle sans problème un verre trempé ? :O Je ne sais pas quoi faire. C’est un détail mais bon ça me stresse. XD


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour et joyeux Noël 

Je ne suis pas certain que les poils arrivent comme cela , ils devaient être présent avant la pose de la protection , c'est pas toujours visible au premier coup d'oeil


----------



## Dredriban (25 Décembre 2017)

On les voit mieux là ! Les 3 « poils ». Je ne veux pas faire de connerie donc je préfère savoir si vous savez d’où ça vient. XD


----------



## Dredriban (25 Décembre 2017)

Bah j’ai l’impression qu’ils se rajoutent. Hier j’en avais 2. Là 3. XD

Et du coup tu préconises quoi pour les irradier si c’est possible sans utiliser un autre verre. Merci !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2017)

Je pense que si tu le retire cela risque d'empirer la situation , j'hésiterais


----------



## Dredriban (25 Décembre 2017)

Arf mince. C’est pas grave en soit mais moche. XD


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2017)

Vous allez vite ne plus y penser , au pire quand vous passer devant un App Store demandez


----------



## robin68 (25 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour et joyeux Noël à tous !

Alors pour les coques Spigen qui rayent, j’ai jamais vu ça, j’en ai sur 3 iPhone (6,7+,X), même si elles sont pas souvent dessus, ben ils sont comme neuf

Pour les poussières sous l’écran qui viennent après la pose, j’ai jamais eu ça, elles étaient là à la pose, et peut-être qu’elles étaient là avant, et à force de les chercher, ben t’en trouves partout ^^
Quoi qu’il en soit, si ça te gêne vraiment change la vitre, mais ça sera partout pareil, j’en ai aussi sous mon écran, mais on va dire qu’on s’y habitue vite..


----------



## Dredriban (25 Décembre 2017)

Merci des réponses ! Je vais essayer de m'y faire psychologiquement, au moins ce ne sont pas des grosses bulles vilaines ! Mon ancien trempé sur 6S+ il n'y en avait pas, celui-ci semble plus sujet à la poussière type ces petits poils, mon ancien aux marques de doigt. Cela doit dépendre de la matière ! Bon je suis bon du coup, j'espère que les Spigen ne rayent pas. Elle semble bien protéger mais comme il n'y a pas de coucher dans la coque pour poser, j'espère qu'il ne se passera rien ! Merci de toutes ces réponses, le téléphone semble top !


----------

